# cronjobs - script größe



## reflex (24. Januar 2004)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zu Cronjobs.
Ist es egal wie groß das script ist, oder wird das (z.B.) nach  500 kb größe nicht mehr ausgeführt?

mfg reflex


----------



## hulmel (24. Januar 2004)

Mir sind keine derartigen Beschränkungen bekannt.
Bei dieser Größe wird das aber sehr unübersichtlich...


----------



## reflex (24. Januar 2004)

Naja mit der Übersichtlichkeit klappt das schon, aber wenn in einer while schleife 5000 abfragen gemacht werden, und was in die DB geschrieben wird,  ist das schon ne ganze Menge rechenarbeit oder?

Und ich will nicht, das er nach der hälfte abbricht.


----------

